# fuente corriente constante



## carlitosway (Nov 28, 2006)

Hola a todos.

Quisiera si les es posible me indicaran como realizar una fuente de corriente constante.

La corriente deve ser de 10 microamperes 
muchas gracias


----------



## ELECTRONICA (Nov 28, 2006)

Hola...puedes realizar una fuente de corriente constante utilizando un par de transistores como en la figura...para obtener una corriente de 10mA entonces se tiene que
R=0.6v/10mA=60 Ohmios
este debe ser el valor de la resistencia de carga para que puedas obtener 10mA

Cuando el voltaje  esta por debajo de Vz no hay conducción de corriente, si este voltaje es 0.6 voltios mayor, TR2 se activa pero no conduce aún.
Cuando el voltaje es un poco mayor hay conducción de corriente la cual se limita cuando ese voltaje aumenta 0.6 voltios más para de esta forma activar TR1 y formar una fuente de corriente constante.

Espero te ayude en algo...


----------



## carlitosway (Nov 28, 2006)

Perdon pero no puedo abrir el archivo ¿en que formato esta?

A que le yamas resistencia de carga,¿las fuentes de corriente constante no deverian ser independientes de la carga?
Mi idea es tener 10 uA (MICROamperes) constantes en la carga ,que en mi caso es un diodo

Bueno un saludo y gracias por contestar


----------



## chuko (Nov 28, 2006)

Te dejo un hilo donde aparece un circuito con lo que buscas

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/acondicionador-4-20-ma-4158/


----------



## carlitosway (Nov 28, 2006)

Gracias chuco ire viendo a ver si lo puedo adaptar para 10 Micro amperes

Por cierto el OP es uno de los comunes como el 741 ¿no?


----------



## chuko (Nov 29, 2006)

es preferible que tenga alguna compensacion de offset


----------



## Y Sánchez (May 5, 2009)

Saludos Cordiales!
Espero que estés bien, actualmente estoy diseñando una fuente similar, si te interesa todavía  mandame un correo o responde el post, para intercambiar experiencias. Saludos che.


----------



## NEGRO1788 (Mar 22, 2012)

saludos alguien m puede ayudar con un diseño d una fuente d corriente constante d 80mA q soport 5k d resistencia d carga


----------

